# i need petrel



## drilling engineer (11 نوفمبر 2010)

my dear friends

i need petrel 2007 or any cracked version plz

coz i wanna make apowerpoint presentation on it 

so i wanna use it 

i've searched alot 

but did't find any cracked version 

any one can help


----------



## تولين (11 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t230016.html

راجع هذا الموضوع اخي بالتوفيق


----------



## تولين (11 نوفمبر 2010)

وهذا الرابط ايضا تستفاد منه
*


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460463.jpg​



http://www.4shared.com/file/213535040/438e4cc0/Patch_Eclipse_2007.html​

*


----------



## drilling engineer (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اختى أنا فحصت الروابط .. 

الباتش موجود ماشى وحملته 

لكن انا عايز البرنامج نفسه .. من فضلك
وشكرا على مساعدتك الدائمة


----------



## drilling engineer (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا جماعة خلاص انا جبت البرنامج فعلا الحمد لله ...


----------

